
Show HN: Nuggets – Remember everything you read or learn - aswath87
http://www.nuggetsapp.com
======
vowelless
From the source:

    
    
          <ul id="links">
            <li class="link"><a href="http://blog.rooms.me/">Blog</a></li>
            <li class="link"><a href="http://www.rooms.me/download">Download</a></li>
            <li class="link"><a href="http://www.rooms.me/privacy">Privacy</a></li>
            <li class="link"><a href="http://www.rooms.me/help">Help</a></li>
          </ul>
    
    

You forgot to remove code from the app you copied this from.

Seriously?

------
linksbro
Any relation to [https://www.rooms.me/](https://www.rooms.me/) or are you just
lifting their design without credit?

You forget to take out links to their site. (bottom right)

Pretty dumb move, considering rooms.me is by FB, and there's bound to a be FB
people looking on HN.

~~~
nyc_cyn
In fairness, "nobody gives a shit how the sausage is made."

If this product adds value to people's lives, why does it matter if they
lifted the website design?

~~~
linksbro
Because it's illegal.

Copying licensed code, like this: (left rooms.me, right nuggetsapp)
[https://www.diffchecker.com/gmudwop7](https://www.diffchecker.com/gmudwop7)

is I L L E G A L, and I M M O R A L. Letting it slide is not okay!

~~~
loki540
This sparked a debate in our office - clearly designers look to other sites
for inspiration, but at what point does it actually become illegal? If the
user didn't copy / paste and instead reverse-engineered the code, would it be
legal? (but still immoral, of course).

~~~
linksbro
IANAL (but work around a lot of them)

Even if it was just an interpretation, chances are FB would have a strong case
in court. Pretty much every artistic and expressive UI/UX element from the
original site has been copied and placed on the nuggets site. There's not
really anything being creatively added or remixed by the nuggets creator.

If insane shit like patents on rounded app icons and the iTunes "music note"
logo gets regularly brought to court and settled[1], then copying the entire
L&F of a site is definitely infringing.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc._v._Samsung_Electron...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc._v._Samsung_Electronics_Co).

------
avinoth
Hmmm, I saw your pitch to YC fellowship through topcharts yesterday and now
you've made a Show HN with a lifted design of rooms.me? pretty bad move IMO.

The fact it's lifted really clouds anyone to look at the idea or the concept
and provide feedback here, change it for the better.

------
zaphar
I've wanted an app like this for a long time. But the wholesale literal copy-
pasting of the design just sucks and makes me sad.

------
peeyek
I like the idea. but, it turns out that the author is kind of "epic fail"
because he exactly copying the landing page of rooms like other HNers
described in the comment.

I don't know the landing page of rooms.me before. after reading the comments
on this thread, i feel disappointed to the author of this app.

------
aaronjgreenberg
The logo looks kinda like a hairy butt.

~~~
baseballmerpeak
Balls, which is what Facebook will have him by for ripping off Rooms.

------
ArekDymalski
Setting aside this embarrassing directly-copied-layout issue, I have to say
the concept itself is very nice. Is it original idea or is it also cloned from
other app?

If former is true, that's a pity the author shoot himself in the knee. If the
latter is true, could you point me to other, original app(s)?

------
miket78
I don't understand the fuss and hate. It seems like a great idea and I
downloaded the app. Sure, the landing page is copied. Sure, it is probably
immoral. But it's just a landing page not the product. There are only so many
kinds of landing pages and people copy them all the time.

------
sunshine1129
Great app! Just what I needed! Would be nice to have an option to edit my
nuggets and save to Evernote.

------
ironoxide859
Great idea, and making this available in Kindle would be awesome!

------
greenpizza13
Wow. Bald face stealing of rooms.me.

